# ANyone put on bedrest for high blood pressure?



## tuckertoe

Hi...over the last week (and am 7 1/2 months) have had blood pressure in the 140/90 to 150/90 range and ankles are very swollen....no other symptoms - no protein in urine, headaches etc.........

Am going to the doctor every few days now......but has anyone been put on bedrest due to this?

Hoping maybe I can be put on blood pressure medicine.....we are closing on three house (mine, my fiancee's and our new one) the week of christmas..........

But of course will defer to the doctor. 

Thanks. (and am 43!!)

Robin


----------



## rory83coyotes

I am not currently on bedrest but was with my last pregnancy. I had preeclampsia. Which is characterized by not just the high BP but also protein in urine and severe swelling. It can change very quickly so make sure you are making all of your apointments. If you have any change in symptoms make sure and call your dr. right away. Hope that you can stablize on just some meds and rest and make the rest of the pregnancy ok. If you wanted to talk to lots of other women with the same issue you should try the preeclampsia website. www.preeclampsia.org hope all goes well.


----------



## Ellemarley

Me me meeeee! Currently 35+2 and been on bed rest for 2 weeks due only to high BP. Did a 24 hour urine test and did not have protein. My bp shoots up to 150/110 when I'm up and around, and goes below normal when I'm laying down. It sucks but I'm trying to look on the bright side and do what's best for my little girl.


----------



## Stormynights

I'm in the hospital right now because my blood pressure has ranged from 138-147/76-90 range, found traces of protein in my urine, and now doing a 24 hour test.


----------



## Brownbug

At my 35 week appt, my blood pressure was high for the first time in my pregnancy. I had my baby the next day, and my doc suggested that I had probably started labour 2 nights before and had been having silent labour. The doctor's still can't say whether I went in to labour because of my high blood pressure, or my blood pressure was high because I was in labour. 4 days later, it's still high, and I'm on medication. I didn't know that high blood pressure and premature labour were connected. Baby and I are both doing wonderfully, and we're going home tomorrow. What a wonderful christmas present!


----------



## Akinesia

My doctor has put me off work and told me to get plenty of rest at home, but no specific bedrest order yet. My blood pressure is 145/90 and I'm 25 weeks along. He has me checking my BP at home now, and told me to start taking my prescription (labetalol 100mg twice daily) if my diastolic reaches 100. I also have weekly appointments and urine samples to give. No protein yet or swelling. Fingers crossed I don't develop pre-eclampsia.


----------



## amjon

I was sent to the hospital yesterday to get checked for preeclampsia. The longer I layed in the hospital the more my BP went down, so the OB decided against doing the bloods, but did check my urine. He told me they cannot give you meds as it would mask if it turned into preeclampsia.


----------

